# UK - National Insurance Number // ILR



## caliqueen (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
We are blasting off soon to London -- Settlement visa in hand for me.

I'd love to hear of anyone's experience in getting a National Insurance Number upon arrival in the UK. Was this an easy, straight forward process with a Settlement visa?

Also, for those who have been married more than 4 years: did anyone apply for ILR immediately upon arrival? Were you granted ILR before 2 years...?

THANK YOU!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

caliqueen said:


> Hello Everyone,
> We are blasting off soon to London -- Settlement visa in hand for me.
> 
> I'd love to hear of anyone's experience in getting a National Insurance Number upon arrival in the UK. Was this an easy, straight forward process with a Settlement visa?
> ...


Yes, getting NI number is straightforward. Phone 0845 600 0643 (lines are open 8.00 am to 6.00 pm Monday to Friday) and follow instruction. You probably have to attend a short interview at nearest Jobcentre Plus, and you'll be told what documents to bring. You will then get your number in the post.
Applying for a National Insurance number : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits

If you have been married 4 years or more, UKBA may grant you indefinite leave to enter, but it's at their discretion. Sometimes they only give you 27 months, and you have to apply for ILR after 2 years (often but not exclusively if they have doubt over the durability of your marriage). If this is what happened and you apply for ILR immediately on arrival, it will be rejected.


----------

